# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  طلب الحاجه بالقران الكريم

## عوامية صفوانية

طلب الحاجه بالقران الكريم


"اللهم بحق هذا القران وبحق من أرسلته الى خلقك وبكل ايه هي فيه وبحق كل مومن مدحته فيه وبحقه عليك ولاأحد أعرف بحقه منك ياسيدي ياسيدي ياسيدي ياالله ياالله يالله (عشر مرات) وبحق محمد 
(عشر مرات)وبحق كل امام وتعدهم (عشر مرات)" 

ثم تطلب حاجتك

اللهم أهدي ثوابها لكل من قرأ وحفظ وتلا وعمل بكتابك العظيم

نسألكم خالص الدعاء

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخيه

ورحم الله والديش

----------


## بنت سيهات

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


ويقضي حوائجك

----------


## زهرة القلوب

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------

